# Philippines Coins ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coins_of_the_Philippine_peso



Is it common to get coins as change ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes. Same as other countries, Australia did away with 1 and 2 cent pieces years ago and I hope the Philippines get rid of centavos/centimos as they seem to give them in change but don't like when you want to pay with them. We give them to the kids to buy lollies.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coins_of_the_Philippine_peso
> 
> 
> 
> Is it common to get coins as change ?


Yep... Lol, and you'll need them, especially the 5, 10 or new 20 peso coin for public transportation they never seem to have change so if you're holding a 100 peso bill good luck.

This is the reason I carry a small change bag, I can stick larger bills in the side zipper pocket and then my change and rolled-up bills inside.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I remember getting those centavos in the mall. I had cup fulls of them but nobody would take them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I remember getting those centavos in the mall. I had cup fulls of them but nobody would take them.


Only the sari sari stores would probably have use for those and given to the kids.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And the government here should get rid of fiddly small change. No different to the fools in Australia that sell something for the all time low discounted price of $9.99,,,,, so the punter really pays 10 bucks,,,,,,, why not simply say 10 bucks, I suppose if you buy 5 of those items you save 5 cents. OMO but Centavos have no value or point existing in the Philippines these days, 10 or 20 years ago yes.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cents were being collected up and sold for scrap abroad by the container load.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I now have one 20 peso coin, and many 5 peso coins.

I am thinking about trying to get rid of the old style 5 peso coins because they look old and worn out.

The new style 5 pesos coin looks good


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I try to keep a bag of coins in my pick-up. Always comes in useful for tipping the parking helper or jeepnie rides.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Howard_Z said:


> I now have one 20 peso coin, and many 5 peso coins.
> 
> I am thinking about trying to get rid of the old style 5 peso coins because they look old and worn out.
> 
> The new style 5 pesos coin looks good


 So your now in the Philippines?
Pray tell which area?


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> I try to keep a bag of coins in my pick-up. Always comes in useful for tipping the parking helper or jeepnie rides.


What do you keep in the ashtray? Im presuming you don’t smoke.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> What do you keep in the ashtray? Im presuming you don’t smoke.


Never smoked, just keep a small purse there for coins.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Oops, it is 10 peso coin (not 20].

Makati


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Oops, it is 10 peso coin (not 20].
> 
> Makati


The new 20 peso is an attractive coin. You will soon know when you have 2-3 in your pocket.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Never smoked, just keep a small purse there for coins.


Maybe I should buy I purse as well. My ashtray gets filled up with coins on a regular basis and then I have a problem opening.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

My problem is I can't easily tell the difference between the new 5p coin and a 1p coin. Eyes are not that great. I wish they made the 5p coin larger or smaller than the 1p or a different color like the old coin. I usually just give the old 1p coin to the kids or don't even take the change just tell the cashier to keep it. Easier to not carry them. haha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> My problem is I can't easily tell the difference between the new 5p coin and a 1p coin. Eyes are not that great. I wish they made the 5p coin larger or smaller than the 1p or a different color like the old coin. I usually just give the old 1p coin to the kids or don't even take the change just tell the cashier to keep it. Easier to not carry them. haha


I bought my granddaughter a piggy bank and when the coin purse gets heavy I take out the one peso coins and put those in her bank.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

What doesn't help is the lack of consistency in the size of coins, the new and old 1 peso and 5 peso different in size. Can't remember seeing any coin operated machines in the Philippines so there's no need for consistency.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah I have problems with the one and five peso silver coins, almost the same size by 1 to 1.25mm and look the same. At least these days I don't get centavos in change, seems inflation has caught up with all countries. Even the kids are not interested in centavos only one and 5 peso coins.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

They have actually changed the shape again of the new 5 peso coin and its 9 sided.
Raided the ashtray and took a picture of the coins!
I sometimes run my wife’s shop and have fairly good eyesight but need glasses for the 1 and 5 peso coins.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow, not come across the new 5 Peso coin yet, nine sided, interesting. Well I suppose no different to the 10 sided 2 peso coin back in the early 90's or the 12 sided 50 cent coin in Australia. Easy to recognize even for ailing eyes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I bought my granddaughter a piggy bank and when the coin purse gets heavy I take out the one peso coins and put those in her bank.


You should use one of these. Free and eco friendly. Used to go out and cut a piece of bamboo for my kids when they were younger and it was always fun to split them open to see who had the most. 
Kids no longer at home but always have one for me haha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife collected some coins over the years and you can see how much they've changed:

From the Left: 5 pesos (real thick coin) 1 peso coin (they were using these when I was stationed in Subic bay 1984, the 25 centimos, they used to be shaped like a flower, 5 centimos 1 centimo, there's also a couple of 50 centimo coins mixed in with the 5 centimo coins they have a more metallic yellowish color 2 of them.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a silver peso somewhere that is the size of a silver dollar.


----------

